# pre formed pond liner's



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

any one no where to buy a preformed rectangle pond liner on line approximately 2-4' wide an 5-8' long ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Menards, Lowes, HomeDepot


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Have you looked around your area locally?
Try all the landscapeing places, green houses, or anything alone thaat that lines.
you may try here also, I have never not found anything I was looking for unless there wasn;t 
anything around.
http://www.dogpile.com
Just click on yellow pages at the top and look up like Pond Supplys, once you figure out how this works, you canget about any buisness or phone number/address you want...
This is How i find all the LFS and Hobby Shops in a certen area.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm seems to only be odd shaped pond liners around... maby ill build one out of MDF and line it with pond liner :mrgreen: 

THX 4 help :mrgreen:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are many options when building one yourself. You could make it out of fiberglass, or even as simple as a brick/block sided pond with a basic liner. If you want to get fancy you could try one with tile.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I used an old pool liner


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm maby ill make it out of MDF and put 2 layers of fiberglass to make it stronger an line it with pool or pond liner :mrgreen:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Then you can set it in the concrete foundation and drop the preformed liner that you finally found in it. :lol:


----------

